# Mockup / design software for website



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all. I am looking for some pointers for software or plug-in that will allow customers to upload their own artwork and design there own shirt/socks/other items. We would then print and ship. Here is an example site that does it

Www.Inkitmyway.com 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ejtipi (Jul 6, 2015)

Check on codecanyon


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

@DPendable  Have you tried InkSoft, everything you are describing this application will accomplish your goals. The InkSoft “Design Studio” allows your customers to create art “on the fly” as they are placing an order with your company. Allow them to combine their own uploaded art with extensive design library for the industry standard in “Design Online” capability.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I will check both out. Thanks. 

I mainly want to be able to upload my own templates (say beenies or socks or anything) setup my own parameters and then have the customer do their own designs on them. I then have their artwork now and can print the design and sublimate on my end.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

There's a couple of ways to do this that I can think of. First try building your templates in photoshop then if you know a little coding you could probally use file>scripts>scripts event manager>enable scripts to make it interactive. Second also takes a little coding knowledge you could visit someone who already has a setup like (Design Lab - Create Your Own T-shirts Online) right click, view code, copy and paste into dreamweaver or similar program and go from there.


----------



## gostickart (Aug 17, 2015)

We are building our website now and was just about to ask the same question. Thank you!!!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

nicefile said:


> You can try with this plugin WooCommerce Custom Product Designer - WordPress | CodeCanyon


I've been trying to use the tshirtecommerce version of this product for 3 weeks now. The documentation is somewhere between non-existant and pathetic. The admin is atrocious - if you spent hours building a product, then go back in and change a description, the product no longer loads correctly in the store, you have to rebuild all the image data. I'm about ready to punt it and look for something else already. It has a lot of potential but the implementation so far is very lacking. Try to figure out how to set pricing for the same design in both embroidery and screen printing - if you can figure that out, you are better than I am....

I even purchased the standalone version of the product designer but then found out I can't use it because it requires the PHP version of imagick and my server host does not support it...


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I might just hire someone to do this. Everyone and everything I have been reading has made no sense to me. Thank you for all of your help. 

Any recommendations for designers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tfalk said:


> I've been trying to use the tshirtecommerce version of this product for 3 weeks now. The documentation is somewhere between non-existant and pathetic. The admin is atrocious - if you spent hours building a product, then go back in and change a description, the product no longer loads correctly in the store, you have to rebuild all the image data. I'm about ready to punt it and look for something else already. It has a lot of potential but the implementation so far is very lacking. Try to figure out how to set pricing for the same design in both embroidery and screen printing - if you can figure that out, you are better than I am....
> 
> I even purchased the standalone version of the product designer but then found out I can't use it because it requires the PHP version of imagick and my server host does not support it...


Thanks you let me know. We building new site and create document. We try create clear document. If you want help, we can help you.

You can active PHP imagick in your server. lots of servers installed but you need active to use.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

From looking at T-shirt ecommerce it still is missing alot of features. One of the important features is the ability to charge a different price for different color shirts. Not all shirts will be priced the same.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I could live without some features. What I absolutely cannot live with is software that does not work. I've wasted a month trying to get t-shirtecommerce to work and I've given up and un-installed it. When the software has no documentation, that is not a good sign. When the developer needs ftp or admin access to your site to fix things, that is not a good sign. When you un-install and re-install the shopping cart and the extension more than 10 times following what little documentation they give you to the letter and it still does not work, it's not me, it's the software. 

At this point, I'm getting no replies from the developer any more. PLEASE, don't any else waste any money on this product.


----------



## Dom67 (Jul 22, 2015)

I found this site that has lots of great features and support. It's free to start, no software to install and has many tools designers use plus free 3rd party apps to choose from. ( http://www.wix.com/lpviral/stun-vrl...ixad_live&experiment_id=abtestbanner122400001 ).


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I 2nd inksoft. They have great customer support and plenty of features. They are on the pricey side in my opinion, but you get what you pay for. There are several others I have looked in to that looked promising, but they only provide the bare bones and you have to do the rest. Being that I am not code savvy I am leaning towards inksoft myself.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tchandler52 said:


> From looking at T-shirt ecommerce it still is missing alot of features. One of the important features is the ability to charge a different price for different color shirts. Not all shirts will be priced the same.


Hi, This features is supported in the first version but we remove it. Because many customers do not use it. I think We will update back in next version.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

tfalk said:


> I could live without some features. What I absolutely cannot live with is software that does not work. I've wasted a month trying to get t-shirtecommerce to work and I've given up and un-installed it. When the software has no documentation, that is not a good sign. When the developer needs ftp or admin access to your site to fix things, that is not a good sign. When you un-install and re-install the shopping cart and the extension more than 10 times following what little documentation they give you to the letter and it still does not work, it's not me, it's the software.
> 
> At this point, I'm getting no replies from the developer any more. PLEASE, don't any else waste any money on this product.


Sorry, I dont undestand what your issues with our system. We always try support clients in 24 hours.

I think you know opentshirts, deconetwork, inksoft is working on a separate server but with our system, you can install on any server. T-Shirt eCommerce is system works on file vector, so I not use your server is support goood. We only help client when clients send full info. 

We included all document in download packet, Client only read and install. If client can't install, we can help FREE install.

I hope you understand. 

Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

nicefile said:


> Sorry, I dont undestand what your issues with our system. We always try support clients in 24 hours.


Funny, I have not received a reply from you since 9/13/2015. I sent you email showing I followed your design template instructions implicitly and that they did not work, you requested I contact you via skype. I replied that I do not use Skype, IM or any other messaging software and I asked if you even looked at the screen prints I sent you. Since then, nothing but silence. My email address is [email protected]. Before you rebuilt your website,
that is the same email address I opened 3 different tickets with. Since your rebuild, it no longer recognizes my email address.

Show me any site using a product built on a saved design template that gets correctly priced and retains the opencart option information. 

I'll be happy to post the screen prints I sent you proving it does not work.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the software running on one of my websites but have not yet finished building because it is useless for me unless I can charge for different color shirts. As far as using on a cellphone device to be honest it works better than others design software such as shirt tools. I can actually design a shirt on my cellphone. I am not sure about any other glitches it may have because I stopped messing with it.



tfalk said:


> Funny, I have not received a reply from you since 9/13/2015. I sent you email showing I followed your design template instructions implicitly and that they did not work, you requested I contact you via skype. I replied that I do not use Skype, IM or any other messaging software and I asked if you even looked at the screen prints I sent you. Since then, nothing but silence. My email address is [email protected]. Before you rebuilt your website,
> that is the same email address I opened 3 different tickets with. Since your rebuild, it no longer recognizes my email address.
> 
> Show me any site using a product built on a saved design template that gets correctly priced and retains the opencart option information.
> ...


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think if they really wanted to finish building it up it could actually be one of the better software out. Adding clipart is simple compared to others I have tried. It has quite a few options I like. The User name and number option sounds good but I also cant get that to work right either. When I emailed them about where is the option to charge for different color shirt they said I would need some custom coding. I interpreted it as they wanted to charge me more to give me the feature.

Like they said above they had it before but took it away.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Why can't you use the opencart options to charge a different price for the color? If this extension actually told you in the cart or order history what opencart options were specified, I could almost live with it.

I just created an entirely new site from scratch, recreated the problem, opened another ticket on the support site and sent him the screenprints and access info. Not holding my breath....


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

To use open cart to charge a different price I would need two different products for that. One product as a white shirt and another product for another shirt so on so on. You would need to do that with every product that has a different price for a different color. It would not be a friendly experience for a customer. 



tfalk said:


> Why can't you use the opencart options to charge a different price for the color? If this extension actually told you in the cart or order history what opencart options were specified, I could almost live with it.
> 
> I just created an entirely new site from scratch, recreated the problem, opened another ticket on the support site and sent him the screenprints and access info. Not holding my breath....


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the size options set to zero price, then $2 for 2xl, $3 for 3xl, etc, this way it adds on the extra cost for the larger sizes. I'm using size and color as dropdowns. Just thought something like that might work...

For some reason, tshirtecommerce requires the opencart options to be non-mandatory, maybe that's why it doesn't show the options settings for a design template product? Only the developer knows. If that is the reason, I'd question the design choice.

Then again, what do I know, I've just been testing software for over 25 years.


----------

